#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Do you hear the islands of Sri Lanka?

## Medusa

Here i am gonna ask a interesting question that everyone can answer!!!  :oh:  Do you know or visit any islands of Sri Lanka? :Smile:  The most beautiful places to visit on that island,you can mention that also.

Let's wait how many of you know about your country fully? :lets chat:  share your answers. :question:

----------


## Karikaalan

i have visited Puramalai in trinco and Naina Tivu in jaffna.. never visited any other

----------


## Bhavya

> Here i am gonna ask a interesting question that everyone can answer!!!  Do you know or visit any islands of Sri Lanka? The most beautiful places to visit on that island,you can mention that also.
> 
> Let's wait how many of you know about your country fully? share your answers.



I visited Naina Thivu in jaffna.
Hope i will get know more islands from here.

----------


## Medusa

Jaffna has many island in Sri lanka. Nedunteevu, velanai,alanai theevuu,kachchatheevu,pungudu theevu and more apart from jaffna in mannar also there's a island and trincomalee pigeon island.

----------


## Dhiya

I have visited Nainatheevu and Delft(Neduntheevu), Now I have a plan to visit Katchatheevu by next year. Hope, you also join with me.

----------


## Moana

> Here i am gonna ask a interesting question that everyone can answer!!!  Do you know or visit any islands of Sri Lanka? The most beautiful places to visit on that island,you can mention that also.
> 
> Let's wait how many of you know about your country fully? share your answers.


I have been to nainatheevu and maldives but maldives is outside Sri lanka as we know. Since it is close to Sril lanka that is also an amazing place to visit.

----------


## RyanRay

Mannar Island, Neduntheevu, Nainativu

----------


## Bhavya

> Mannar Island, Neduntheevu, Nainativu


I have been to Nainativu and Thalai Mannar, but didn't visit Neduntivu (delft island), Can you tell me about delft island?

----------


## tripidea

> I have been to Nainativu and Thalai Mannar, but didn't visit Neduntivu (delft island), Can you tell me about delft island?


Delft island is a different island in sri lanka's islands, if you need to know more about this place visit this site and read it, https://bit.ly/2C5FxmD.
You can't experienced this place by your reading so my suggestion better you go there and explore it.
first you learn about that place.

----------


## Bhavya

> Delft island is a different island in sri lanka's islands, if you need to know more about this place visit this site and read it, https://bit.ly/2C5FxmD.
> You can't experienced this place by your reading so my suggestion better you go there and explore it.
> first you learn about that place.


Thanks for sharing this article here, It increase my curiosity to visit the island. Sure I will plan a trip to Delft island.

----------

